#  > Technical Interaction >  > Educational >  >  Advanced Hydraulics Calculator

## syncster31

Hi everyone! Just want to share this new android app for hydraulics calculations!

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d....hydraulicspro

This is useful for both teachers and students in checking of computations..

The calculations ranges from simple weirs, open channels and even ogee diversion weir.

For the ogee diversion weir, it calculates the projected afflux elevation if you are to construct an ogee diversion dam in a river or creek.





  Similar Threads: Advanced Hydraulics Calculator Hydraulics & hydraulics machines full notes, pdf, ebooks, all units book Advanced Hydraulics -sharifi Hydraulics & hydraulics machines full notes, pdf, ebooks, Digital Calculator - Works in almost any OS!

----------

